# Working in Greece for my UK Employer - Tax Advice Please



## Moodycow (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi there

I am planning on moving to Greece for 1 year at the beginning of April. I am in the process of getting my Greek tax number in order to rent a property, get power / telephone / broadband / etc.

My company have kindly agreed that I may work from home (in Greece) doing the same job over the internet - so all good so far.....

However, my HR department have consulted our company lawyers re changing my contract and they have now come up with all sorts of hoops that my company must jump through (and spend money on) in order to pay me in Greece and give me the correct working conditions.

I understand that I am liable to pay tax in Greece not the UK as I will actually be carrying out the work itself in Greece even though it is o be sent and used in the UK - is correct?

I was hoping that it would be simple for my firm to pay me gross and leave I up to me to declare on a tax return in Greece - I want to be totally above board and do everything correctly.

Now it is looking like I will have to leave my firm and set up my own company to provide a service to them and handle the tax that way....something I know nothing about but am willing to explore.

M main problem is that I have worked for the same firm for 9 years and am reluctant to give up the security that this tenure gives me with regard to redundancies etc.

I am thinking that I could ask for a 12 month sabbatical and then set up a limited company working out of Greece, pay m taxes to Greece and then return to my firm with my tenure intact.

Does anyone know if this is possible / legal?

Also any advice with regard o handling Greek tax would be great.

Obviously it is easier for me to set up a limited company in the UK where I have a chance of understanding requirements, and then declaring in Greece that I work there (and submitting a zero return in the UK)

Any help and advice gratefully received as it is all getting very confusing

thanks a lot


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

As I'd reckon you going to need all your papers translated and stamped anyway, get a Greek lawyer from the start.


----------

